# opinions on geneza pharms .. test e



## jodenem99 (May 5, 2012)

hello ,just wondered what those with more experience think of geneza pharms products .. test e ,arimidex ,nolva ,aromasin.. from x-roids .thanks


----------



## Onedeep0811 (May 5, 2012)

I tried out some GP test E a few years back and it was definitely legit. Also tried gp dbol & gp Var both g2g


----------



## JCBourne (May 5, 2012)

I feel like my GP test e is a bit underdosed. It does check out on the website too. Had a issue with GP dbol too, not really sure what's up cause GP get's lots of good reviews.

Although it could be completely unrelated to the gear, which is why I'm having bloods done in about 2 weeks to confirm what the deal is.


----------



## jitbjake88 (May 5, 2012)

The deca is solid. That's all I can vouch for.


----------



## Digitalash (May 5, 2012)

used their adex but thats it, never really heard anything bad except for a couple people claiming the oral tren was bunk a while back


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 5, 2012)

I'll tell you right now: IT IS TOTAL SHIT!!!

I ran 3 bottles of that trash years ago and gained nothing but fat from all the extra cals I was eating on cycle! Not to mention that 2 out of the three bottles I got had what loked like wood splinters floating in them. Alot of guys have said that his test was bunk and I even know a guy that ordered thousands of dollars worth of their junk bitch ass shit..got zero results, sent it off to be tested and the test-e contained something like 65mgs per mil vrs. the 250mg claim. Fuck Genza.... Fuck them in their stupid junk shit gear selling bitch asses!!!


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 5, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> used their adex but thats it, never really heard anything bad except for a couple people claiming the oral tren was bunk a while back


They are a shady bunch of cunts to be sure bro!!
On a side note: the test I got was for sure shit but their dbol seemed g2g...coulda been m1t, methyl test or god only knows what but I did add some weight with that.....shockingly.


----------



## tinyshrek (May 5, 2012)

The problem with Geneza is there are a lot of fakes. I have tried real Geneza and it was great especially the orals but I've got a few batches that were straight bunk so I stay away


----------



## Diesel618 (May 6, 2012)

I've run Axio Test E and GP Test E and in my experience the axio blew the geneza out of the water.


----------



## custom (May 6, 2012)

Hate4TheWeak said:


> I'll tell you right now: IT IS TOTAL SHIT!!!
> 
> I ran 3 bottles of that trash years ago and gained nothing but fat from all the extra cals I was eating on cycle! Not to mention that 2 out of the three bottles I got had what loked like wood splinters floating in them. Alot of guys have said that his test was bunk and I even know a guy that ordered thousands of dollars worth of their junk bitch ass shit..got zero results, sent it off to be tested and the test-e contained something like 65mgs per mil vrs. the 250mg claim. Fuck Genza.... Fuck them in their stupid junk shit gear selling bitch asses!!!



Who did you buy from?


----------



## tinyshrek (May 6, 2012)

There are a lot of brands that blow Geneza out the water... Lol. Heard axio was very nice though


----------



## emitecaps (May 6, 2012)

If the geneza isn't bunk then it's underdosed. Too many problems and too many other good brands to try geneza anymore. And their orals are quite hit to miss. People either say it works or it's bunk.


----------



## JCBourne (May 6, 2012)

This is very interesting. I haven't really heard much bad feedback about GP until now.


----------



## fsoe (May 6, 2012)

gp is hit or miss if you ask me --- andromix seems to be underdosed on the tren if you ask me ... The cyp seemed a bit underdosed to me --- clen was g2g -- prop was very smooth and g2g go --- my wife used the var and it was g2g --- eg was g2g --- overall I believe GP is a 6 out of 10 ---


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 6, 2012)

custom said:


> Who did you buy from?


idk..if I can say but... I'll pm you.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 6, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> The problem with Geneza is there are a lot of fakes. I have tried real Geneza and it was great especially the orals but I've got a few batches that were straight bunk so I stay away


My shit was def "real"... the orals where ok but the test-e was shit 100% for sure.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 6, 2012)

Orals have always been great with me. The oils are just okay.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 7, 2012)

I loved their dbol, but I never ran any of their oils.


----------



## dgp (May 7, 2012)

Have used all that you listed, g2g for sure, dont know anything about the source


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 7, 2012)

Why not order from EK ? Or get some DP.


----------



## macaronitony (May 7, 2012)

Last year i did GP prop and it was G2G, i then did there Sus and it was very very underdosed or pure shit. I think its a hit or miss with these people.


----------



## Onedeep0811 (May 7, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> Why not order from EK ? Or get some DP.



X2 EK is where its at.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 7, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> There are a lot of brands that blow Geneza out the water... Lol. Heard axio was very nice though



yeah, I'm not bashing them by any means. I made good solid gains with their products, but in hindsight I'm inclined to say it was underdosed.

I made more drastic gains on Axio Test E at 500-625 mg's alone than on GP Test E at 750 mg's stacked with GP EQ at 400 mg's. I also have to realize though, that the axio was my first cycle, and my receptors were fresh, and I was starting from a smaller physique, so gains came easier. It's hard to tell for sure without bloodwork, but that's just my oppinion. Some guys love the stuff though and are very loyal to GP. 

As I type this I have about 10 vials of different GP gear and 5 different bags or orals from them laying around in wait LOL. I'm one of those guys that need repitition to learn.


----------



## Bench_Big (May 7, 2012)

Yeah, I concur, While the gear was legit, it was definitely underdosed. I can say that because I had to switch to another brand after pinning due to travel and i notied changes over the next month or so. I heard the same story from some people at my gym as well. So its a question of trust - Hit or miss.


----------



## Eyayo (May 7, 2012)

JCBourne said:


> I feel like my GP test e is a bit underdosed. It does check out on the website too. Had a issue with GP dbol too, not really sure what's up cause GP get's lots of good reviews.
> 
> Although it could be completely unrelated to the gear, which is why I'm having bloods done in about 2 weeks to confirm what the deal is.



yea its def good buy not the best ive had. geenza would be the best ive used.


----------



## Grozny (May 8, 2012)

never had any prods with GP good stuff.


----------



## jjbow (May 8, 2012)

I just did a cycle with there test e, tren e, and dbol. Put on 30 lbs of muscle then lost 20 lbs during pct . But I'm definitely more defined and stronger.


----------



## JCBourne (May 10, 2012)

I'm going to take back any blame I may have put on GP.

Thanks to a crappy research company who sponsors here, my estro is way high thus making it feel like test is crap. Starting to get under control, and feeling very good on the GP test e.

I'm never touching research AIs again. Thank god.


----------



## SFW (May 10, 2012)

Their orals are ok. i think i got dbol instead of tbol once. 

Their suspension is probably the most disfiguring, miserably painful gear ever shot by a human being though.


----------



## mickieknotts (Jan 13, 2014)

As I've posted elsewhere regarding Geneza, I have a small issue with the color of their gear. Please see the post I posted in Anabolic Forums....

"Brand new to the forum. I've been out of this loop for over 10 years now but back now. Obviously lots of changes in gear over the period of 10 years. Lots of new stuff too. I did have one curious concern that I hoped someone could clarify for me in regards to products such as the one in the subject line. 

I've done lots of searches on this product and other products from the same company regarding the fact that the oil is completely clear. I've seen lots of explanations but none really explain the how and why. 

I've worked with many different anabolic powders and know first hand that all powdered testosterone esters start as pale yellow in color (unless like I said above something has drastically changed). And usually the longer acting ester the test is, the darker in color it is (i.e. enanthate vs propionate). 

Can someone please explain to me how a pale yellow powder is dissolved into a carrier oil, even if the oil is clear, and the end product still ends up clear? 

I'm very confused and apprehensive about this due to my personal experience. However, many posts and my close friend swears by the product. 

I've seen posts about melting points and carrier oils, but neither changes the fact that the powder starts as a pale yellow powder. 

Hoping to get some good responses.

Best,

Mickie Knotts"

Anyone????


----------



## futureMrO (Jan 14, 2014)

for bringing up old shit


----------



## mickieknotts (Jan 14, 2014)

Just trying to be in the know and not just follow the lemmings off the cliff.

Mickie

PS Does anyone have a simple answer as to how ANY company can take a pale yellow powder, mix it with a carrier oil, and end up with a colorless product? ANYONE?????


----------



## Dannie (Jan 15, 2014)

mickieknotts said:


> Just trying to be in the know and not just follow the lemmings off the cliff.
> 
> Mickie
> 
> PS Does anyone have a simple answer as to how ANY company can take a pale yellow powder, mix it with a carrier oil, and end up with a colorless product? ANYONE?????



A trace amount (2.5g) of that pale yellow powder you speak may be not sufficient to discolour almost 10ml of colourless oil. 
Now do the little experiment, dissolve 2.5g of brown sugar in 10 ml of water.


----------



## mickieknotts (Jan 15, 2014)

Dannie:

Thanks for the interesting comparison but please see my reply to your other post:

It does actually color the liquid (and this answer is based on years of experience). Further, brown sugar is far different from testosterone. Brown sugar being crystalline and being a salt, while testosterone is a pale yellow cholesterol. 

As I said and keep saying, I've worked with these scenarios MANY times in my past dissolving the same amounts discussed here AND in colorless solvents/carrier oils. IN MY EXPERIENCE, I cannot see how the end product is clear.

And I re-iterate that I not trying to be a fuckin douche I just want to understand how.

Mickie


----------

